# Passenger rail (GN?) to Bemidji, MN



## jamesontheroad (Aug 9, 2009)

This year, it's the turn of my partner's family to host us for Christmas, and it'll be my first visit to her hometown of Bemdiji, MN at that time of year. I've been briefly in the summertime but only had a short stop there. I'm interested to know what passenger rail would have once served Bemidji.

I know that the Beltrami County Historical Society have occupied the beautifully preserved depot since about 1998... hopefully they'll be open at some point during the holidays for me to visit. I know for some internet research that a couple of un-named local trains would have come to Bemidji from Great Lakes (?) but I've read various mentions of at least one train to Minneapolis / St. Paul.

Could anyone fill me in on the various trains, names, and last dates of operation?

Thanks in advance for help with this ultra-specific request!

*j* :blink:


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 9, 2009)

The oldest tables I have show Great Northern and Northern Pacific going to Bemidji. But Great Northern was just bus service in 1967. Northern Pacific had one train a day. The Soo line also had rail lines in that town, but by 1967 they only had freight service. Maybe someone else has some older tables.

Tom


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks *MrFSS*; I already envy your collection of old timetables 

Also found this clickable/zoomable map, of the Great Northern Railway network in 1920...

http

://content.wsulibs.wsu.edu/cgi-bin/vie...p;CISOVIEWTMP=

*j* :blink:


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 10, 2009)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Thanks *MrFSS*; I already envy your collection of old timetables


Ha! - My collection is nothing compared to Bill Haithcoat's endless collection.


----------

